# Is my versa wiring harness complete/ecu programmed for all options and accessories?



## lucas602 (Nov 9, 2020)

I love my 2014 nissan versa S model. And I love projects. I had to buy an S model to get the manual transmission, which has zero options. No power door locks. Etc. I was thinking about going to the pick and pull to harvest some things like cruise control, power door locks, stereo, backup camera, seats, etc. 

I am wondering if it has all the wiring in place, and if the ecu can run it. For the seats, I was going to reach out the safety restore to see if they can program the airbag module for a different seat in it. The S has a non movable headrest built for people with bad posture. I could also disassemble, cut and weld the frame, use better foam. Etc. 

I worked on this volvo recently that had wiring for fog lights, and a fog light switch, but the computer needed to be programmed by volvo to turn it on.

thanks in advance.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There may be some unused harness connectors available. It's best to download a copy of the FSM for your vehicle; which has wiring diagrams:






Nissan Versa Service Repair Manuals


Nissan Versa Service Repair Manual PDF Free Download 2007 2008 2009 2010 2011 2012 2013 2014




diyservicemanuals.com





Good luck on your quest!


----------

